# Flasks = Tränke (spezi)?



## Toyuki (14. Januar 2008)

Hi wenn ich Tränkespezi werde heißt das, 
dass wenn ich Flask herstelle hab ich auch eine Proc chance 
oder fallen Flasks net unter die Kategorie Tränke?


----------



## Horez (14. Januar 2008)

Meister der Elixiere = bei der Herstellung von elixieren eine chance 2 oder mehr rauszubekommen 
Meister der Tränke = Tränke 
Meister der Transmutation


http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.h...33481&sid=1


----------



## Tirkari (14. Januar 2008)

@ Horez
Toyuki hat nach Fläschchen gefragt, und ob die bei einem Tränkemeister proccen können und nicht, was die Spezialisierung überhaupt bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Toyuki
Fläschchen zählen zu Elixieren, Proccs bekommen also nur Meister der Elixiere.
Wie gut das tatsächlich procct kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, weil ich Tränkemeister bin.


----------



## Toyuki (14. Januar 2008)

Tirkari schrieb:


> @ Toyuki
> Fläschchen zählen zu Elixieren, Proccs bekommen also nur Meister der Elixiere.
> Wie gut das tatsächlich procct kann ich dir aber leider nicht sagen, weil ich Tränkemeister bin.



ok danke =)


----------



## Gloin (14. Januar 2008)

Bin Elixiermeister und bei mir ist bisher nicht ein einziges Flask geproct. Wird höchst wahrscheinlich einfach nur Pech sein, aber ich denke dass die Procchance nicht so hoch ist wie bei Elixieren.


----------



## Thorbardin (15. Januar 2008)

Proct eigentlich ganz ordentlich, habe bei 4-5 Flasks immer wenigstens ein Flask als proc dazubekommen


----------



## Azteroth (15. Januar 2008)

Moin,

ich bin auch Elixier-Spezi und die Flasks proccen auch bei mir. Die Proc-Rate ist jedoch erheblich niedriger als bei den "normalen" Elixieren.

Der Grund, warum die Fläschchen nur bei den Elixier-Spezi´s proccen liegt darin, dass diese 2 Stunden Fläschchen eigentlich auch Elixiere sind, was man bereits am jeweiligen Tooltip des Fläschchens erkennen kann (zählt als Wächter- und KampfELIXIER).

Grüße


----------



## abysswalker (17. Januar 2008)

also ich hab manchmal tage da gibt bei 10 mal herstellen von flasks 23 fläschchen...
und manchmal garkein procc, is halt sehr verschieden


----------



## Monstergurke-Azshara (18. Januar 2008)

können auch die alten flasks proccen ? also zum beispiel oberste macht ? hab zufällig noch gut 200 schwarzen lotus liegen :x


----------



## Finestar (19. Januar 2008)

Also die alten elixiere proccen (paar für´n twink gemacht), also sollte auch bei den alten flasks gehen.

greetz


----------



## Zaziki (22. Januar 2008)

Bin auch Elixiermeister, Fläschchen proccten bei mir bisher eher selten, einmal 5 aus den Mats für 1.


----------



## Prosolution (3. Februar 2008)

Bin Elixier Alchi und Fläschchen proccen ziemlich gut

natürlich ist die Procchance nicht mit der von Elixieren zu vergleichen ..

Reine Glückssache ^^


----------



## heyhey (23. Januar 2011)

gerade 30 stück hergestellt nicht ein proc.....


----------

